# catch a bass with a bass



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

just came off the wheel made out of poplar 3.5'' long ,weights 1/2oz ,dives to about 3 ft. the second is a wake bait made out of poplar to has gold foil purple pearl paint on top ,3'' long ,weights 1/4oz dives onlt a few inches .the third on was designed by my 9yr ols daughter she wanted some pink mylar with glitter and red gills.i let her paint it and put the clear on it even has her finger prints on it shes not use to the etex she said she likes the devcon its quicker drying. hope everybody likes .































.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

More like "catch a bass with a bad-ass" That first bait is awesome!!! And it sounds like your grooming a future bait maker...very cool!


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

nice job
wish i had them in my tackle box
those lures look GOOD !!


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

They look really awesome. I wish I had that skill.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the comments. my 9yr old already working on a another bait.
i think shes catching the bait bug to.like they say go fishing and hunting with your kids and u wont go hunting your kids .hoppefully that works.


----------

